# NoDak Lead levels



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Here is part of the schedule from the recent Perigrine Fund Conference in Idaho

LEAD EXPOSURE IN HUMANS FROM SPENT AMMUNITION
3:30 p.m. 110 Lori Verbrugge, James Berner, and Angela Matz
Human Exposure to Lead from Ammunition in the
Circumpolar North.
3:55 p.m. 111 William E. Cornatzer, Edward F. Fogarty, Steven Pichard, and
Eric W. Cornatzer
The Qualitative and Quantitative Analysis of Lead
Fragments in Random Venison Packages Donated to the
Community Action Food Centers of North Dakota in 2007.

111 The Qualitative and Quantitative Analysis of Lead Fragments in
Random Venison Packages Donated to the Community Action
Food Centers of North Dakota in 2007
William E. Cornatzer (1), Edward F. Fogarty (1), Steven Pichard (2), and Eric
W. Cornatzer (1)
(1) University of North Dakota School of Medicine
(2) Center for Disease Control and Prevention
We studied randomly selected ground venison packages that were donated to
Community Action Food Centers of North Dakota from the Hunters for the
Hungry Association. These packages were studied by high resolution
computed tomography (CT) imaging and x-ray fluoroscopy for lead fragments.
Quantitative measurements of lead levels in site-specific sub-samples from
packages were performed as well as qualitative measurements of randomly
selected non-target meat. This study documented a health risk to humans
consuming venison.

And the ND authorities fell for it.......Who paid for the tests run on those 100 packages of meat??


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> This study documented a health risk to humans consuming venison.


What is not a health risk? Just the simple act of breathing air is a health risk. Compare the toxic chemicals in the tons of cubic feet of air we gulp in each year to that of maybe lead contaminants in venison we may swallow and in a year and which poses the greater risk?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm curious. Most hunters use bullets of lead and copper. I wonder how much of the "debris that showed up on the CT and x-ray was not lead but copper fragments.


----------



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

I have the perfect solution. All the doctors say we need more iron in our blood so all we have to do is start making bullets out of iron and they don't have anything to complain about. That way we kill 2 birds (and 1 deer) with one stone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Only if life where that easy. Another solution is round up the bunnyhuggers and ship them out. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The laterst report is that most of the "debris" showed up in the ground stuff. That make sense considering that the "shot up" portions are most likely to be used for burger and also the most likely to contain shrapnel.
Still I am not overly concerned about it. probably less to worry about than the Mercury levels in the fish we eat.

Though it might explain many of our "road" hunters. Too much lead in their a$$.


----------

